# Spanish Rice/Mexican Rice dish?



## blissful (May 4, 2009)

I received 4 pints of canned salsa at work. I was thinking of making some kind of spanish rice/ or mexican rice, w/ beans or not, w/meat or not.
We don't have many days of hot dishes at work and I was thinking it would be nice to share a meal over lunch. I'd bring an electric fry pan or nesco cooker. Make it the night before and heat it up at work.
Does any one have any meal suggestions?
Using salsa, brown or white rice, beans or no beans, meat or no meat, what else? TIA ~Bliss
On the side: sour cream, shredded cheddar, chopped onions...more?


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 4, 2009)

Why don't you make your rice using the salsa as part of the liquid? Start by sauteeing some chopped onions, garlic and diced chiles in some olive oil, add the rice and saute until opaque, then add the salsa and whatever additional liquid you need (maybe chicken broth - I don't know how chunky/liquid your salsa is, so you'll have to make a guess at it.) In a separate pan, saute some chicken breast strips and chorizo. Mix it all together and serve with sour cream, shredded cheese, avocado, etc. A can of black beans would also be good with this, even some corn...


----------



## linicx (May 5, 2009)

I do something similar. I throw rice and chpped onion in a skillet with a little bit of oil and start cooking it. I add some diIF ITced ham, chopped tomaotes. Mexican Seasoning from McCormick and little pepper. I add plain tomato juice for liquid. 

Open your salsa and check out the heat. Some of that stuff would start a fire. 
What you might do is take a quart with you, a bowel, a bag of Tostitos.  Fancy Paper plates, napins and plastic silverware. Between the Mexican dish and the chips you will have plenty to eat and everyone will be happy.  .


----------



## Claire (May 19, 2009)

I first saute the rice with onions, garlic, peppers, cumin, olive oil.  Then I add beef or chicken broth, at just less than the amount normal for cooking rice.  When the liquid is absorbed, and the rice is just a little too firm, THEN I add the salsa (or cans of tomatoes or whatever).  As others have mentioned, the salsa may be thick or thin or hot or not.  So I'd save it until last rather than use it for the main moisture for reconstituting the rice.


----------



## blissful (May 19, 2009)

I ended up making it with choriso, pork sausage, rice, celery, onions, water, beans, salsa and corn. The corn added a nice crunchy texture to it. The choriso was hot, the salsa was medium.
Thank you for all the great suggestions! ~Bliss


----------

